# Wall color



## Debbie1234 (Jan 22, 2012)

I originally said my walls were painted Cypress Grass by Kelly Moore however it's by Glidden. Thanks again


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Debbie1234 said:


> I originally said my walls were painted Cypress Grass by Kelly Moore however it's by Glidden. Thanks again


I still cannot find the color. Can you please scan the chip, provide the RGB code, or attach a photo?


----------



## Debbie1234 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Cypress Grass*

My pictures weren't doing it any justice so here is a blog I found that has
that color painted on it.
http://favoritepaintcolors.blogspot.com/2011/03/cyprus-grass.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I grabbed a pixel color from the link you provided and built some tools, anchored to that color for you. First is a color wheel with your wall color on top. Next to it our the split compliments of that color (to the right and left of the complimentary color directly across from it on the color wheel).

I next provided you with some color blends with lots of color noise. Shown are clockwise and counterclockwise blends to a red violet as well as straight blends to both red violet and blue blue violet. The split compliments. Any analogous color (sequential along the path) should work for you although a split complimentary scheme will be more dramatic. 

Finally I provide a couple examples. One is a room color scheme I did for a client many years ago using the Personal Color Viewer photo libarary from Benjamin Moore (free) and a package design I found from a reference book, "Color Harmony Workbook." The muted greens are not an exact match to yours but you get the idea of how the split complimentary color scheme works?

Remember, you do not have to use all the colors in their full intensity or value. Tints and shades do not change the actual color. In my room example I used one of the colors in a higher value for the ceiling. Note the tissue paper in the package design. 

Now then, if you find colors you like in all of this you will want to translate them to paint chip names or numbers I assume? You probably do not want to know what I used to get per hour to do this? Let me clue you in on a magical resource.

You will need a pixel grabber. There are tons free and I use the ones within some of the specialty programs I use or PicPick is great for lots of things like screen captures in addition to grabbing pixel color. Anyhow, if you are not familiar with pixel grabbers you will activate the one you choose and as you roll your cursor over things square of color and the RGB (or you can set it to other settings) code of the pixel you are on will display. Most will let you snapshot and save different ones for reference later.

Once you have the RGB code, go to www.easyrgb.com (free) and select any of the major paint store (non of the box store crap is represented) brands and the system will kick out the four closest matches along with names and codes.

If you just need swatches to shop with for fabric, etc. You can draw a square, fill it with the RGB code color, print it an accurate color printer, and you are off and running. A real paint store with a color scanner can also use these to mix paint color. 

Hope this helps. Let me know how it works out.


----------

